# Boa Genetics !!!



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

if i bread Salmon Boa het Albino X albino boa what would the litter be ????


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Salmon's dominant if I remember rightly, but a homozygous salmon is called a "Super Salmon". Therefore, I would expect:

25% Normal het albino
25% Salmon het albino
25% Albino
25% Salmon Albino (I'm sure there's a name for this, but I don't remember it.)


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been wondering something similar to this myself. Someone else asked what a salmon x salmon would be and I answered:

25% supers
50% salmons
25% normals

and was told that was incorrect and that it would produce 100% salmons with 50% being super! Now how does that work :|?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

salmon's co-dom... and the super salmon is dominant  

and the salmon albino is called Sunglow... 

Sami


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Sami: Does a Super Salmon LOOK different to a Salmon?

If the answer is yes, a Super Salmon is visually distinctive from a Salmon, then Salmon is codominant - "super salmon" isn't dominant, it's just homozygous.

If the answer is no, a Super Salmon looks exactly like a Salmon, and the only way to find out which you've got is breeding trials ... then the Salmon gene is a dominant gene.

I don't know much about boa genetics - I only know what I've read on various forums, since I don't have any personal interest in breeding morph boas; that's why I ask.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i think they can only be proven out by breeding.. 

which is why you see some sold as 'poss super salmons' 

i think gaz would be the one to clarify  

sami


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

A normal salmon is actually heterozygous and a super salmon homozygous. Both show the trait being a dominant morph although some super salmons look alot better than normals. A salmon to salmon would produce some poss supers, if you bred a super to a super you would get all super salmons no possibles.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

right...a question for you 

i want to get into breeding boa morphs. i currently have a normal bci female. what morph would you suggest i get to breed with her, or should i get a new female with het or other morph in her?

also the female is showing alot of pink, she isnt a salmon but mark (from ameyzoo) reckons she could produce salmon. any thoughts?

Alex


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

well i was going to do the same but i thought sod it i already have a proven breeding pair and im getting an albino boa before xmas and looking to get a Salmon Boa het Albino after xams and breed them in a few years !! and just breed my normals for the min !!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

carpy said:


> right...a question for you
> 
> i want to get into breeding boa morphs. i currently have a normal bci female. what morph would you suggest i get to breed with her, or should i get a new female with het or other morph in her?
> 
> ...


It cannot produce salmons unless its a salmon or breeds with a salmon.:crazy:

edit: i should say unless there is a spontaneous mutation I suppose thats how all the morphs would of started.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Sami: Does a Super Salmon LOOK different to a Salmon?
> 
> If the answer is yes, a Super Salmon is visually distinctive from a Salmon, then Salmon is codominant - "super salmon" isn't dominant, it's just homozygous.
> 
> If the answer is no, a Super Salmon looks exactly like a Salmon, and the only way to find out which you've got is breeding trials ... then the Salmon gene is a dominant gene.


And the answer is ... sometimes yes. Some of the homozygous salmon (super salmon) boa constrictors are a bit more orange in the skin and a lot more orange in the tongue and in the iris of the eyes than the heterozygous salmons. Homozygous salmons can have saddles closer to a bar than a bowtie, too. But from what I read on various forums, many homozygous salmons do not look significantly different from heterozygous salmons. Which is why I prefer to call salmon a dominant mutant gene rather than a codominant.

By the way, intravenous, you were right if both salmons are heterozygous. Heterozygous salmon x heterozygous salmon produces
1/4 homozygous salmon (super)
2/4 heterozygous salmon (the usual salmon)
1/4 homozygous normal

Homozygous salmon x heterozygous salmon produces
1/2 homozygous salmon
1/2 heterozygous salmon

Heterozygous salmon = a salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene.
Homozygous salmon = two salmon mutant genes in the gene pair.

One of my pet peeves is the persistent confusion (in herper circles) of "dominant" with "homozygous" and "codominant" with "heterozygous".
:cussing:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

right

in that case i should start breeding boa morphs from scratch without using my current female?


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

thats what i would do !? start from scrach !! maybe loan a male off someone to mate with ur female at the moment ??? up to you :2thumb:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*boa*

if you look on boamad forum under genetics there is a real handy list of what you get if you breed one morph to another


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah its really good !! just nothing about samon het albino to a albino !!! some one should get a mod to copy it and put it on here with a sticky thing !!!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

cool cheers everyone.

my only problem with starting from scratch is the cost of the boa morphs!

students dont have much spare money!


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

if you got a salmon male, with or w/o hets, you'd still get some salmon offspring from your female. If it had hets the offspring would only be possible het, though in the future it'd mean you wouldn't need another male if you did get females with hets or **** of other recessive morphs.
With an 06 you have some time to think about it anyway


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

oneeye said:


> yeah its really good !! just nothing about samon het albino to a albino !!! some one should get a mod to copy it and put it on here with a sticky thing !!!


Yeah, I read all posts and can't see any 100% confirmed answer to the original question :roll:

Come on, someone must know for sure :2thumb:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Answer to the original question:

Salmon het albino x albino -->
1/4 normal looking, het albino
1/4 albino
1/4 salmon het albino
1/4 salmon albino (known as sunglow)

This is the same answer that Ssthisto gave in the first reply.


----------

